# Hello from Peace River country.



## Muddyboots (Apr 13, 2022)

Spent a bit of time helping out at a machine shop, and am in the market for my first lathe. Thinking a southbend 9 or something similar with lots of tooling.  Not in a big rush. It's just for the tool room in the farm shop.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 13, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## 140mower (Apr 13, 2022)

Muddyboots said:


> Spent a bit of time helping out at a machine shop, and am in the market for my first lathe. Thinking a southbend 9 or something similar with lots of tooling.  Not in a big rush. It's just for the tool room in the farm shop.


Welcome from Lillooet BC. Finding a decent lathe is one thing, lots of tooling seems to come later. Sometimes lots of tooling included looks good on the surface, but if you aren't into the same type of machining as the previous owner, much of the tooling may be of little value to you......


----------



## crittermutt (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 13, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from Lillooet BC. Finding a decent lathe is one thing, lots of tooling seems to come later. Sometimes lots of tooling included looks good on the surface, but if you aren't into the same type of machining as the previous owner, much of the tooling may be of little value to you......


Thanks.  I was also worrying that they are trying to make up for something wrong with the machine.  I see an inordinate number of 5 gallon overhauls, numerous sitting in a new home garage without signs of use. I'm hesitant to buy, if it can't be started first.  I've bought a lot of crap, and am a little shy now.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 13, 2022)

crittermutt said:


> Welcome from Sherwood park.


Thank you


----------



## Chip Maker (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## Hruul (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg, where it’s so flat that rain water is confused to which way to run.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 13, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2022)

welcome from Calgary


----------



## whydontu (Apr 13, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

Chip Maker said:


> Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


Thanks for making me feel at home here


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

Hruul said:


> Welcome from SK.


Thanks Hruul, it's great to be here


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> Welcome from Winnipeg, where it’s so flat that rain water is confused to which way to run.


Thanks, haahaaha. I heard you Winnipegers found a work-around for that. Once it's frozen, you can plow it whichever direction you want it to flow.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

140mower said:


> Welcome from Lillooet BC. Finding a decent lathe is one thing, lots of tooling seems to come later. Sometimes lots of tooling included looks good on the surface, but if you aren't into the same type of machining as the previous owner, much of the tooling may be of little value to you......


Thanks for the advice 140mower.  I'll take any given, glad


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks 6.5 Fan. I look forward to learning all I can, and perhaps helping out others with anything I have to offer 


6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> welcome from Calgary


Thanks Dabbler. I feel warm and fuzzy all over


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 16, 2022)

whydontu said:


> welcome from Vancouver


Thank you, whydontu. I appreciate it


----------



## LenVW (Apr 16, 2022)

If you have questions … post them.
Lots of experiences in this group of hobbyists !!


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 17, 2022)

Thank you. Your advice is most welcome.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 18, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary and good luck on your search for a lathe! 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 19, 2022)

Crosche said:


> Greetings from Calgary and good luck on your search for a lathe!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chad


Thank you Chad. Very glad to be here.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2022)

Muddyboots said:


> Thank you Chad. Very glad to be here.



Where are you located? I grew-up in Grimshaw.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 22, 2022)

West of Fairview a bit


----------

